# Frage zu testdriven developement



## AndiE (20. Aug 2016)

Hallo- zuerst mal, ich bin zur Zeit ohne Beschäftigung und halte mich mit selbstgewählten Aufgaben beruflich fit. So hatte ich die Idee, mit Hilfe von TDD ein Programm zu schreiben, dass die Vermietung von Strandkörben und Luftmatratzen verwaltet. Dabei habe ich einen Tset geschrieben, der erst einen Strandkorb anlegt, der dann an einen Kunden vermietet wird. Mir kommt das so vor, als ob ich die "Use Story" in den Test gepackt habe. Ist das so gewollt? Ich habe schon mal nachgesehen, aber ich habe noch kein Buch(Kindle) gefunden, dass  über den Anfang der TDD herausgeht. Ich zweifle, ob ich einfach weitermachen sollte, oder vor einem Irrweg stehe.


----------



## Tobse (20. Aug 2016)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Mir kommt das so vor, als ob ich die "Use Story" in den Test gepackt habe. Ist das so gewollt?


Spot on. Genau so soll es sein.
EDIT:
Dass deine Testfälle nahe an den User-Stories sind ist kein ausgeschriebenes Ziel von TDD. Dieses Phänomen tritt dann auf, wenn man DDD einsetzt.
TDD besagt vielmehr, dass man zuerst die Klassen ausdefiniert ohne eine einzige Methode zu implementieren. Dann schreibt man die Tests damit sie einen bei der Implementatierung der Methoden unterstützen.

Software ist immer ein Mittel zum Zweck. Software hat immer die Aufgabe, in der echten Welt zu unterstützen. Ein Test-Fall, der sich am realen Einsatzzweck der Software orientiert ist _immer_ besser als ein Test, der sich mit abstrakten Konstrukten des Programmierens beschäftigt (welche mit dem Fachbereich deiner Software nichts zu tun haben).


----------

